
Show HN: I wrote a toy functional programming language - bastianblokland
https://github.com/bastianblokland/novus
======
bastianblokland
Hey everyone,

First post on hackernews and also first compiler and programming langugage.
The language has loads of issues (for example i now realized it really should
have been white-space sensitive) but it was a really fun project. Any feedback
or comments are welcome :)

------
Indy9000
Looks great!

